# ¿Por qué Nadal se puso a hacer bicicleta después de jugar cinco horas?



## jalp9000 (31 Ene 2022)

Termina la oda al tenis, más de cinco horas de sudor y gloria, y el gladiador se monta en una bicicleta estática. Un rodillo amarillo y negro adaptado a las dimensiones de Rafa Nadal con un propósito regenerativo, que es práctica habitual en cualquier gran etapa de ciclismo. Rodar 20 o 30 minutos en estático para que la sangre siga circulando por el organismo y se acelere la recuperación física.

Es el peaje del ácido láctico, el indicador que detecta la fatiga o la falta de energía. Dándole a los pedales, *Nadal trata de eliminar los residuos liberados en su musculatura *después de un esfuerzo competitivo de alta intensidad, como fue su duelo con Daniil Medvedev.

Se trata de una imagen habitual en el ciclismo, que ha popularizado en particular Tadej Pogaçar, el doble ganador de los dos últimos Tours.

Aunque *también lo hacían los corredores del Ineos*, en particular Chris Froome, Geraint Thomas y Egan Bernal.


----------



## XXavier (31 Ene 2022)

Le deseo lo mejor a Nadal, persona admirable en todos los aspectos, y espero que el esfuerzo físico que viene haciendo desde hace años no le pase factura en el futuro...


----------



## LionelHutz (31 Ene 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Le deseo lo mejor a Nadal, persona admirable en todos los aspectos, y espero que el esfuerzo físico que viene haciendo desde hace años no le pase factura en el futuro...



seria una pena que le diera una repentinitis.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (31 Ene 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Le deseo lo mejor a Nadal, persona admirable en todos los aspectos, y espero que el esfuerzo físico que viene haciendo desde hace años no le pase factura en el futuro...



Como deportista nadal me es muy respetable , pero como ser humano me es mismito que el vecino del cuarto y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## drtanaka (31 Ene 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Le deseo lo mejor a Nadal, persona admirable en todos los aspectos, y espero que el esfuerzo físico que viene haciendo desde hace años no le pase factura en el futuro...



El mismo ha reconocido una lesión en la mano que no tiene solución.

Supongo que no le genera dolor pero el abuso de su cuerpo ya le ha pasado factura.


----------



## 11kjuan (31 Ene 2022)

Se pone a hacer bicicleta porqué es el mejor y punto.
Y porqué además si para luego le entran una agujetas que ni puede levantarse del sofá.

Es eso, o meterse un tirito.


----------



## Tagghino (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Tagghino (31 Ene 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> seria una pena que le diera una repentinitis.



Y mejor que se monte en la bici porque si se pone a ver series, le puede ir mal


----------



## Sinjar (31 Ene 2022)

Para eliminar los residuos liberados en su musculatura, como el ácido láctico.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (31 Ene 2022)

Hay que sacar las dronjas del cuerpo de alguna manera.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (31 Ene 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Para eliminar los residuos liberados en su musculatura, como el ácido láctico.



Y quien decide que la opinión de un sabio es la misma que la del ignorante un domagogo y poco más.
Anda ?


----------



## belenus (31 Ene 2022)

_




_


----------



## BudSpencer (31 Ene 2022)

Poco se habla del moreno tipo abrasado que "lucía" Nadal


----------



## pagesitofeliz (31 Ene 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Le deseo lo mejor a Nadal, persona admirable en todos los aspectos, y espero que el esfuerzo físico que viene haciendo desde hace años no le pase factura en el futuro...




Repito y reitero como deportista me es respetable , en lo demás igual es maricon, o esta liado con dos o tres a saber ?
Anda que?.


----------



## apocalippsis (31 Ene 2022)

Nadal tiene que apretar el acelerador y ganar 4 o 5 mas de gran slams, por ultimo saldra djokovick disiendo: Me he tenido que pinshaaaaaaaa y los Magufitos perderan el norte, correran como pollos sin cabeza.


----------



## Estais_avisados (31 Ene 2022)

Sudando los esteroides


----------



## Sinjar (31 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Y quien decide que la opinión de un sabio es la misma que la del ignorante un domagogo y poco más.
> Anda ?




Toma tolai.


----------



## Funci-vago (31 Ene 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Nadal tiene que apretar el acelerador y ganar 4 o 5 mas de gran slams, por ultimo saldra djokovick disiendo: Me he tenido que pinshaaaaaaaa y los Magufitos perderan el norte, correran como pollos sin cabeza.



el gobierno serbio si hace falta le pincha agua.


----------



## Gothaus (31 Ene 2022)

¿Eliminar ácido láctico generado por el ejercicio físico haciendo más ejercicio físico? Suena legítimo.

A ver si lo que quieren eliminar son otras cosas...


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (31 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Repito y reitero como deportista me es respetable , en lo demás igual es maricon, o esta liado con dos o tres a saber ?
> Anda que?.



Ok. 

¿Anda?


----------



## Biff Howard Tannen (31 Ene 2022)

A ver si coge una bici de verdad y da pedales y se pierde y no vuelve.


----------



## TercioVascongado (31 Ene 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Nadal tiene que apretar el acelerador y ganar 4 o 5 mas de gran slams, por ultimo saldra djokovick disiendo: Me he tenido que pinshaaaaaaaa y los Magufitos perderan el norte, correran como pollos sin cabeza.




¿Tú te crees que los que no nos hemos pinchado a estas alturas después de toda la presión social y mediática, vamos a hacerlo sólo porque salga alguien como Djokovic a decir que lo ha hecho? Tus ganas. Purasangres hasta el final. Y cada vez más gente se da cuenta de la farsa.


----------



## circus maximus (31 Ene 2022)

A mi me sorprendió para bien el enterarme de que toma agua de mar durante los partidos. 
Pudiendo meterse un Booster de esos que recomienda su colega Bill,no le pega esto de las terapias alternativas 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (31 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Repito y reitero como deportista me es respetable , en lo demás igual es maricon, o esta liado con dos o tres a saber ?
> Anda que?.



SUBNORMAL, a ver si dejas de decir chorradas de una puta vez.


----------



## apocalippsis (31 Ene 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> ¿Tú te crees que los que no nos hemos pinchado a estas alturas después de toda la presión social y mediática, vamos a hacerlo sólo porque salga alguien como Djokovic a decir que lo ha hecho? Tus ganas. Purasangres hasta el final. Y cada vez más gente se da cuenta de la farsa.



Ya estamos con los purasangres, mira a mi si quieres ser un purasangre te tienes que remitir a esa palabra, porque como me digas que eres un purasangre zampapollas con lefazo de bicho, lo que eres es un mutante covic para mi, yo me he pinchado los pelitos de agarre, y a ti te ha jodido el nucleo del alma.


----------



## jordi1980 (31 Ene 2022)

Y si hubiera perdido también?? la moral cambia bastante


----------



## TercioVascongado (31 Ene 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Ya estamos con los purasangres, mira a mi si quieres ser un purasangre te tienes que remitir a esa palabra, porque como me digas que eres un purasangre zampapollas con lefazo de bicho, lo que eres es un mutante covic para mi, yo me he pinchado los pelitos de agarre, y a ti te ha jodido el nucleo del alma.




Vete preparando el brazo para la cuarta, esclavo.


----------



## Abrazafarolas (31 Ene 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Y mejor que se monte en la bici porque si se pone a ver series, le puede ir mal
> Ver archivo adjunto 926404



Antes del covid no pasaba nada por ver la tele no?


----------



## apocalippsis (31 Ene 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Vete preparando el brazo para la cuarta, esclavo.



¿ Eres lefazo de bicho ?


----------



## Tyler·Durden (31 Ene 2022)

Se llama 'vuelta a la calma' de toda la vida, y ni Nadal es el primero ni será el último. Otra cosa es que antes no nos lo hubiesen enseñado. Lo oiréis referenciado con otro nombre -anglosajón, por supuesto, que es más molón y parece como cosa más nueva y vanguardista-. Esto, por ejemplo, se lleva haciendo en ciclismo desde hace ya unos años empleando rodillos (también se hace previo a algunas etapas, como las contrarelojes o etapas muy cortas que comienzan con puerto de montaña o terreno comanche), aunque la diferencia es que ahora muestran imágenes cuando lo hacen tras las etapas más duras.

Simplemente: ayuda a eliminar toxinas, a metabolizar el ácido láctico que quede por ahí, a enfriar paulatinamente el cuerpo, y a iniciar mejor la recuperación.


----------



## trellat (31 Ene 2022)

Porque se ha cansao de dar raquetazos y ahora va a por el tour, a superar a indurain


----------



## Nicors (31 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Como deportista nadal me es muy respetable , pero como ser humano me es mismito que el vecino del cuarto y poco mas.
> Anda que?



Te ciega la ideología desgarradora, tu alma está podrida. A que si?


----------



## Astebal74 (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## abbadon15 (31 Ene 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Termina la oda al tenis, más de cinco horas de sudor y gloria, y el gladiador se monta en una bicicleta estática. Un rodillo amarillo y negro adaptado a las dimensiones de Rafa Nadal con un propósito regenerativo, que es práctica habitual en cualquier gran etapa de ciclismo. Rodar 20 o 30 minutos en estático para que la sangre siga circulando por el organismo y se acelere la recuperación física.
> 
> Es el peaje del ácido láctico, el indicador que detecta la fatiga o la falta de energía. Dándole a los pedales, *Nadal trata de eliminar los residuos liberados en su musculatura *después de un esfuerzo competitivo de alta intensidad, como fue su duelo con Daniil Medvedev.
> 
> ...



Lo Egan Bernal… muy bien llevado lo de “tambien lo hacian”


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (31 Ene 2022)

Recuperación activa


----------



## Sir Connor (31 Ene 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Le deseo lo mejor a Nadal, persona admirable en todos los aspectos, y espero que el esfuerzo físico que viene haciendo desde hace años no le pase factura en el futuro...



A ver si esa persona admirable , se pone la 3 dosis de la supervacuna y muere de una puta vez....


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Ene 2022)

Para bajar los efectos de los ciclos por si había antidoping sorpresa


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Ene 2022)

para los tontacos que dicen defender a Nadal, tambien defendeis a este personaje que anda por dubai? habiendo robado dinero y chupado del bote?








El Rey Juan Carlos comparte mesa con el tenista Rafa Nadal en pleno debate sobre su regreso a España


El Rey Juan Carlos ha compartido mesa este sábado con el tenista Rafa Nadal y su entrenador principal, Carlos Moyà, en el Centro Internacional de Tenis Zayed Sports City de Abu...




www.elmundo.es





o mejor pongo esta foto para que veais de quien es tambien amigo?


https://s1.eestatic.com/2020/07/10/espana/casa_real-corinna_zu_sayn-wittgenstein-juan_carlos_i_504211620_155526263_1706x960.jpg



Nadal es un puto facha y otro capitalista mas, y antiguo evasor de impuestos, muy ejpanol si


----------



## Baltasar G thang (31 Ene 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Nadal tiene que apretar el acelerador y ganar 4 o 5 mas de gran slams, por ultimo saldra djokovick disiendo: Me he tenido que pinshaaaaaaaa y los Magufitos perderan el norte, correran como pollos sin cabeza.



¿por que? estos tios no se estan pinchando de todas formas lo que se esta pinchando la gente
¿has visto alguno de la nba tener una repentinitis? no, porque cobran bastante mas, pero bastante mas que el tipico jugador de mierda de tercera division en alemania
quitando a aguero, los casos de deportistas de REALMENTE elite con repentinitis hay pocos. Hay muchos mas de gente poco conocida

no me creo que no haya habido ni un solo caso de gordo pasado de kilos de la nfl muerto de repentinitis y si de futbolistas, no vas a convencerme nunca de que se estan pinchando

asi que si djokovid "se pincha" o no a mi personalmente me la pela. El tio ya ha dicho lo que tenia que decir, y los que no tienen los mismos huevos pues siguen chupandole los huevos a bill gates
es lo que hay


----------



## scalibu (31 Ene 2022)

Es para quemar el grafeno sobrante.


----------



## frrank (31 Ene 2022)

Pues por la misma razon que no es bueno apagar un motor turboalimentado hasta que haya enfriado


----------



## Falnesatar (31 Ene 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ¿por que? estos tios no se estan pinchando de todas formas lo que se esta pinchando la gente
> ¿has visto alguno de la nba tener una repentinitis? no, porque cobran bastante mas, pero bastante mas que el tipico jugador de mierda de tercera division en alemania
> quitando a aguero, los casos de deportistas de REALMENTE elite con repentinitis hay pocos. Hay muchos mas de gente poco conocida
> 
> ...



Hay más casos de deportistas de élite con problemas relacionados pero si que es cierto que en esas esferas deben de haber diferentes niveles y aunque muchos ni lo sepan estarán gozando de "lotes privilegiados" ya simplemente por los intereses de las empresas que han invertido en ellos.


----------



## Jebediah (31 Ene 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Termina la oda al tenis, más de cinco horas de sudor y gloria, y el gladiador se monta en una bicicleta estática. Un rodillo amarillo y negro adaptado a las dimensiones de Rafa Nadal con un propósito regenerativo, que es práctica habitual en cualquier gran etapa de ciclismo. Rodar 20 o 30 minutos en estático para que la sangre siga circulando por el organismo y se acelere la recuperación física.
> 
> Es el peaje del ácido láctico, el indicador que detecta la fatiga o la falta de energía. Dándole a los pedales, *Nadal trata de eliminar los residuos liberados en su musculatura *después de un esfuerzo competitivo de alta intensidad, como fue su duelo con Daniil Medvedev.
> 
> ...



_"Aunque *también lo hacían los corredores del Ineos*, en particular Chris Froome, Geraint Thomas y Egan Bernal."_

El resto de corredores al terminar la etapa se van a tomar una caña en el taburete del bar.


----------



## Macho Camacho (31 Ene 2022)

Como se termine pinchando Djokovic va a ser unas risas


----------



## Maddie (31 Ene 2022)

Astebal74 dijo:


>



Jajajajajajaja jajajajajajaja


----------



## apocalippsis (31 Ene 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ¿por que? estos tios no se estan pinchando de todas formas lo que se esta pinchando la gente
> ¿has visto alguno de la nba tener una repentinitis? no, porque cobran bastante mas, pero bastante mas que el tipico jugador de mierda de tercera division en alemania
> quitando a aguero, los casos de deportistas de REALMENTE elite con repentinitis hay pocos. Hay muchos mas de gente poco conocida
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver esto no es un equipito, esto es un humano que quiere ser el mejor, aqui no hay tu tia tienes que cargarte a todos lo demas, y cuando se juegan estas cosas Djokovic hara lo que mejor le aconsejen porque sino no quedara en el Olimpo, *es asi.*


----------



## guanoincoming (31 Ene 2022)

Pues para que la sangre se quede más líquida y no se le forme trombos...


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (31 Ene 2022)

eso también lo hacen en la NBA para no perder la frescura y la energía cuando salen al banquillo.


----------



## apocalippsis (31 Ene 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ¿por que? estos tios no se estan pinchando de todas formas lo que se esta pinchando la gente
> ¿has visto alguno de la nba tener una repentinitis? no, porque cobran bastante mas, pero bastante mas que el tipico jugador de mierda de tercera division en alemania
> quitando a aguero, los casos de deportistas de REALMENTE elite con repentinitis hay pocos. Hay muchos mas de gente poco conocida
> 
> ...



Aparte te dire otra cosa, djokovid tiene para vivir mil vidas en dinero, pero si se pincha sera por su EGO, entonces no te escondas despues, a mi no vale eso de que, de que que, de que te la pela ? Pues a mi ya no me la pela....... Dire: te has pinchado maricon para joder a mi Rafita, MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## Juanchufri (31 Ene 2022)

Para sudar bien sudada toda la droga que le han metido, que 5 horas no son suficientes.


----------



## trellat (31 Ene 2022)

Astebal74 dijo:


>



Si os fijais las piernas le flojean. Buen leñazo se ha dado ... y el gilipolla de seguridad detras de él no hace nada. Ni tan siquiera se acerca a preguntarle ...


----------



## aventurero artritico (31 Ene 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> seria una pena que le diera una repentinitis.



este no tiene riesgo...


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (31 Ene 2022)

Era bici o teletecho


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (31 Ene 2022)

Quiere ser el primero en Ganar Roland Garros y el Tour de Francia un mismo año


----------



## Cygnus Saint (31 Ene 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> seria una pena que le diera una repentinitis.



Qué mala es la envidia.

Ánimo!!


----------



## Kalikatres (31 Ene 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Para eliminar los residuos liberados en su musculatura, como el ácido láctico.



Envíale a las dos de tu avatar para que expulse sus lácteos, el chaval se lo merece.


----------



## sirpask (31 Ene 2022)

Lactato.


----------



## LionelHutz (31 Ene 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Qué mala es la envidia.
> 
> Ánimo!!



¿La que tienen los vacunados a los no vacunados?


----------



## FRANCISCO FRANCO BAHAMOND (31 Ene 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Termina la oda al tenis, más de cinco horas de sudor y gloria, y el gladiador se monta en una bicicleta estática. Un rodillo amarillo y negro adaptado a las dimensiones de Rafa Nadal con un propósito regenerativo, que es práctica habitual en cualquier gran etapa de ciclismo. Rodar 20 o 30 minutos en estático para que la sangre siga circulando por el organismo y se acelere la recuperación física.
> 
> Es el peaje del ácido láctico, el indicador que detecta la fatiga o la falta de energía. Dándole a los pedales, *Nadal trata de eliminar los residuos liberados en su musculatura *después de un esfuerzo competitivo de alta intensidad, como fue su duelo con Daniil Medvedev.
> 
> ...



Yo lo hago después de escribir en burbuja, darle al cardio, así se eliminan las toxinas después de leer a algún usuario.


----------



## SÍNDROMEDECASSANDRA (31 Ene 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 926402



COVIDIOTA


----------



## tovarovsky (31 Ene 2022)

Podían haberlo maquillao un poco pal afoto...


----------



## Cygnus Saint (31 Ene 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> ¿La que tienen los vacunados a los no vacunados?



Por supuesto, por qué no querría ser 400 veces más vulnerable a un puto virus de lo que soy ahora??
Diosss que envidia os tengo!!

Ánimo!!!


----------



## El gostoso (31 Ene 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Hay que sacar las dronjas del cuerpo de alguna manera.



Puesssss


----------



## El gostoso (31 Ene 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Para eliminar los residuos liberados en su musculatura, como el ácido láctico.



Vaya Avatar más gostoso


----------



## LionelHutz (31 Ene 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Por supuesto, por qué no querría ser 400 veces más vulnerable a un puto virus de lo que soy ahora??
> Diosss que envidia os tengo!!
> 
> Ánimo!!!



Mis defensas han desayunado.

Suerte con el catarro y la miocarditis.


----------



## Suricuti (31 Ene 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Nadal tiene que apretar el acelerador y ganar 4 o 5 mas de gran slams, por ultimo saldra djokovick disiendo: Me he tenido que pinshaaaaaaaa y los Magufitos perderan el norte, correran como pollos sin cabeza.



Cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición


----------



## apocalippsis (31 Ene 2022)

Suricuti dijo:


> Cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición



Ladron? mira si tienes huevos iba a decir que me juego la cuenta, pero veo que eres un multimierdas, cuando se pinche para el proximo grand slam te buscare.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (31 Ene 2022)

Se casca unas pedaladas porque se iba a follar a la mujer del djokovic y tenía que desinflar los huevos algo.


----------



## Suricuti (31 Ene 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Ladron? mira si tienes huevos iba a decir que me juego la cuenta, pero veo que eres un multimierdas, cuando se pinche para el proximo grand slam te buscare.



Si lo decía por los de correr como pollos sin cabeza, a mi me la suda lo que haga djokovic, con que Nadal termine sin ser el más laureado de la historia, me vale


----------



## apocalippsis (31 Ene 2022)

Suricuti dijo:


> Si lo decía por los de correr como pollos sin cabeza, a mi me la suda lo que haga djokovic, con que Nadal termine sin ser el más laureado de la historia, me vale



Ya, mira como salio el Mezdedev con el rabo y las pajillas que le hicieron entre las piernas, te entiendo suricuti.........


----------



## reconvertido (1 Feb 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Para eliminar los residuos liberados en su musculatura, como el ácido láctico.



¿El ejercicio de baja intensidad ayuda a deshacerse del ácidoláctico?


----------



## kicorv (1 Feb 2022)

circus maximus dijo:


> A mi me sorprendió para bien el enterarme de que toma agua de mar durante los partidos.
> Pudiendo meterse un Booster de esos que recomienda su colega Bill,no le pega esto de las terapias alternativas
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Ahora entiendo que sea provacunas. Yo me meto agua de mar y estoy cagando hasta dentro del trofeo


----------



## Abelinoz (1 Feb 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Termina la oda al tenis, más de cinco horas de sudor y gloria, y el gladiador se monta en una bicicleta estática. Un rodillo amarillo y negro adaptado a las dimensiones de Rafa Nadal con un propósito regenerativo, que es práctica habitual en cualquier gran etapa de ciclismo. Rodar 20 o 30 minutos en estático para que la sangre siga circulando por el organismo y se acelere la recuperación física.
> 
> Es el peaje del ácido láctico, el indicador que detecta la fatiga o la falta de energía. Dándole a los pedales, *Nadal trata de eliminar los residuos liberados en su musculatura *después de un esfuerzo competitivo de alta intensidad, como fue su duelo con Daniil Medvedev.
> 
> ...



te lo cuento es fácil,

En un deporte como el tenis mayoritariamente anaerobico glucolitico aunque fundamentalmente mixto los depósitos a de lactato quedan absolutamente llenos ante tal esfuerzo.

Ese ejercicio suave significa limpiar esos depósitos y ablandar la musculatura de nuevo de cara al masaje posterior


----------



## Abelinoz (1 Feb 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> ¿Eliminar ácido láctico generado por el ejercicio físico haciendo más ejercicio físico? Suena legítimo.
> 
> A ver si lo que quieren eliminar son otras cosas...



El ácido láctico se genera en el ejercicio sin oxígeno anaerobico. Te lo explicaré rápido vete al súper esprintando y vuelve, estás lleno de lactato. Después ve tranquilamente dando un paseo con tu perro y vuelve. Notas la diferencia? Lactato o no Lactato ser o no ser


----------



## Lleveria (1 Feb 2022)

Son más de 5 horas de partido recorriendo menos de 3 kilómetros. Echad cuentas...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (1 Feb 2022)

Cuentan que dormía alguno que iba al Tour con un doctor al lado que lo levantaba a hacer rodillos para que no se le coagulase la sangre y no petase con en epo y los esteroides.

Hay que enfriar el turbo cuando se da caña al motor.


----------



## stuka (1 Feb 2022)

De qué estáis discutiendo?



Resumen para tontos: A ESTE ADALID DE FOLLAVACUNAS NO LE HAN PINCHADO EL VENENO.


----------



## Coviban (1 Feb 2022)

Tendrá que quemar la droga antes de ir a reposo. Si no le puede dar un chungo.


----------



## Vulcan86 (1 Feb 2022)

Joder vaya dopada lleva el amigo


----------

